# Craigslist vise



## 682bear (Aug 1, 2020)

6" Machinist Vise - Handle, 2 Sets of Jaws - tools - by owner - sale
					

Used 6" machinist vise in good condition. Includes handle, steel jaws and aluminum jaws. Tagged,...



					atlanta.craigslist.org
				




I'm guessing an old Kurt?

I'm not interested... just posting in case anyone else is...

-Bear


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 2, 2020)

I don't know my old vise trivia, but it sure looks like one of the import vises I have, down to the small details.  Of course, the imports copied all the good stuff, so I'm not saying it's not a Kurt.  I think I need to get learnt on these, especially if my wallet pocket gets itchy.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 2, 2020)

Not saying this isn't, but the import vises I've seen have the ball threaded onto the handle. Can't remember what a genuine Kurt is like.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 2, 2020)

This is the one I have, bought in the last few years


----------

